# prevailing wage info/new to commercial



## nystate painter (Jul 10, 2008)

a large construction co. orffered me a position installing some paper for them. now here is what confuses me. they say it is non union, prevailing wage. does that mean they want ME to install it at prevailing wage, or do they want me to bid on it at prevail. wage. im new to the commercial end of things, but i think im going to like it. can some one who is familliar w/this enlighten me on this


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

nystate painter said:


> a large construction co. orffered me a position installing some paper for them. now here is what confuses me. they say it is non union, prevailing wage. does that mean they want ME to install it at prevailing wage, or do they want me to bid on it at prevail. wage. im new to the commercial end of things, but i think im going to like it. can some one who is familliar w/this enlighten me on this


Bid it, and have a certified payroll.

It sound like they want you do do it as their employee and make PW. Thats fine. They will save huge money that way. The bid would probably come in at 2.5x's the PW.


----------



## nystate painter (Jul 10, 2008)

thankyou , just what i was thinking.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

I used to bid some PW jobs in N.Y. state myself. Prevailing wage is this(or was this). You have to bid the job and pay what a union paperhanger in your area would get and also include the benefit package to be paid. In other words, if the prevailing wage is 20 bucks an hour and the bene. pack(insurance, school, etc., etc.) is 4 per hour you have to bid at 24 bucks an hour. Never got any of those jobs, cause of the loopholes. See, owners can come in an make themselves partners of the company and as such don't have to pay PW cause they have no employees. Lost out a job once near Binghamton where the bid was less than half of anyone else....they were partners. Not only that, the school let them live in a trailer on the parking lot...don't know how they made out, but there was no way they were gonna meet specs. Hope this helps more than it confuses. pd


----------



## Dulles81 (Jun 20, 2008)

painterdude said:


> I used to bid some PW jobs in N.Y. state myself. Prevailing wage is this(or was this). You have to bid the job and pay what a union paperhanger in your area would get and also include the benefit package to be paid. In other words, if the prevailing wage is 20 bucks an hour and the bene. pack(insurance, school, etc., etc.) is 4 per hour you have to bid at 24 bucks an hour. Never got any of those jobs, cause of the loopholes. See, owners can come in an make themselves partners of the company and as such don't have to pay PW cause they have no employees. Lost out a job once near Binghamton where the bid was less than half of anyone else....they were partners. Not only that, the school let them live in a trailer on the parking lot...don't know how they made out, but there was no way they were gonna meet specs. Hope this helps more than it confuses. pd




Ah , welcome to the Binghamton area my friend. :blink:


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Dulles....that was 23 years ago. The job was up near Cortland. I wised up and moved to florida in '89. How's work up that way?? pd


----------

